# 2 female Neolamprologus tretocephalus compatibility???



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

hello *** been narrowing down my final stocking list for my tang tank and came across Neolamprologus tretocephalus, i really want to add a different color to the tank as my cichlids are yellow or brown

i saw it and thought it was awesome, then i saw its temperament in the profile and have read a bit about it and how its not a great addition to a community tang tank

what i was wondering/hoping was seeing as the genders are monomorphic i was thinking of not bothering with a male and just getting 2 females which are smaller and wont be able to breed without a male, 
taking the breeding period aggression away.

just wondering if this might possibly work? or if its a lost cause

my current stocking list is
1m/1f x Eretmodus cyanostictus(Kasanga)
2 x Altolamprologus compressiceps 
1m/5 f x Neolamprologus leleupi(Yellow)
2 x Julidochromis transcriptus (Gombe)
4 x Synodontis Petricola

oh yeah my tank is 48 x 18 x 21 and is 75 gallons


----------



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

oh yeah and if anyone can suggest a tanganyikan cichlid under 6 inches that isnt yellow or brown and is a bright colour that would work that would be awesome too


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

IMO, you have to many Rock Dwellers. Pick 3 for the Rocks and add a top dweller such as Cyp, Dewindti, or Rainbowfish (although they are not Tang, many use them). If you have a tall Back rock wall, you could add Paracyps. I think two females trets will also fight, but could be attempted if you have a hospital tank set up. HTH


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

Trets have an undeserved bed rep imo,but I would go for a single fish as Floridagirl says two females would almost certainly not get along,my tret gets along with his tankmates ,cyps,punks ,and J .Regani ,myself I would go for a pair of comps ,single tret ,a pair of Julies and some cyps {non jumbo),if you fancy something a bit different take a look at one of the callochromis,females lovely silver colour ,males depends which species have some lovely subtle colours


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

IME big female Neolamps eventualy get broody with or without males.

Lone males are on average less aggressive but bigger than females.

Just buy one (iether sex) and keep swapping it for smaller one.

That way you get the colour and honey stage (quite peaceful when small) without the risk.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Mind you I agree with the mod 6 leleupi (great way to keep em alive one male five females by the way) and others your bottom space will all be used already.

Time for a bigger tank? :thumb:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Mind you some of the profiles kind of need work.
_Neolamprologus leleupi_
Temperament: Mildly Aggressive
Conspecific Temperament: Mildly Aggressive

Not IME. At least Aggressive and Highly Aggressive for me once over 4" or so. :wink:


----------



## timmyb22 (Jul 18, 2013)

now they are some good replies guys, thats what i was after that cichlid experience and know how, thanks so much guys!!!


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

Personally wouldn't trust any treat ever again. Not knowing or doing research before hand, tey killed my entire tank except for 1 Calvis and 1 ocelattus. I was am so I through them in my Malawi tank and 1 went toe to toe with the fusco and won. Just my experience.


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

Sounds like you prob had a pair m/f and either spawned or were spawning so no surprise they were aggressive,that's why I think single m/f would be ok


----------



## IanR29 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mine were at 2 inches, is that big enough to pair?


----------



## webbie (Apr 29, 2012)

Its the only reason I can think of for such aggression, I had 3 in a 200 Ltr set up sex,s unknown,the only aggression shown was between themselves,I Really believe a single species will no ok


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

IanR29 said:


> Mine were at 2 inches, is that big enough to pair?


Serious question? Answer is no not nearly big enough.

Gentle none breeding stage lasts untill at least 31/2". 4" plus think pairing and aggression.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry ashamed of myself being so mean. Yep need to be bigger to even vent or to start thinking of pairing. 3" plus even for TB stuff.

All the best James


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

24Tropheus said:


> Sorry ashamed of myself being so mean. Yep need to be bigger to even vent or to start thinking of pairing. 3" plus even for TB stuff.
> 
> All the best James


Hmm, I wonder why Ian's fish were such murderers then....?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Old stunted stock maybe. But individual cichlids do sometimes varie from the norm.
Once had a killer _'Lamprologus' caudopunctatus_ and a killer "Lamprologus' calliurus peaceful as anything for ages then sudden switch, go figure.


----------

